# I am Another You



## dprogram (May 24, 2018)

Has anyone else seen this documentary on PBS? Thought I'd share. peace

http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/films/i-am-another-you/

When 20-something Chinese filmmaker Nanfu Wang (Spirit Award-winner for _Hooligan Sparrow_) stays at a hostel in Florida on a break from her studies at New York University, she encounters Dylan, a blonde, charismatic, 22-year-old drifter who has left a comfortable home and loving family in Utah for a life of intentional homelessness and unfettered adventure. Fascinated by his choice and rejection of society’s rules, in _I Am Another You _Nanfu follows Dylan with her camera, living with him on the streets. But what begins as a portrait of a uniquely American quest for freedom reveals some surprising twists and turns in what also becomes a haunting and unforgettable story of family.


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mtXZvepHu0_


----------



## Cracker (May 24, 2018)

Looks cool I'm gonna watch it later, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (May 24, 2018)

It looks interesting but also feels like a wild goose chase trying to actually find it. I saw something that said it would be streaming in January.. last January. After a rather in depth hunt the most I've found is a 3 minute clip. http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/videos/another-kind-freedom-strangers-clip/


----------



## BelleBottoms (May 25, 2018)

Is there a way to watch this without buying it?


----------



## Dahloaf223 (May 26, 2018)

BelleBottoms said:


> Is there a way to watch this without buying it?


I saw it a few months ago on PBS or whatever the local version is in Arizona. I got lucky but that's all I watch and discovery, when I do. It was so well made. The narrator would meet up with the guy over the course of a couple years and hang out with him, and it really got into the psyche of living one day at a time, with pretty intense insights sometimes, as a traveler non-conformist, blacksheep, etc.


----------

